
Human Rights at a Global Crossroads – Robert Tibbo and Edward Snowden [video] - phlo
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10574-human_rights_at_a_global_crossroads
======
phlo
PSA: This is the live streaming URL. An archived version will be available a
few hours after the talk with the rest of the archived talks, on media.ccc.de
[0]

All talks at 36C3 are live-translated between English and German, and into one
additional language (in this case, French)) [1].

If you find any talks on the schedule [2] that seem interesting but are in a
language you're not fluent in, use the 'native'/'translated' switcher in the
video player.

[0] [https://media.ccc.de/c/36c3](https://media.ccc.de/c/36c3)

[1] [https://c3lingo.org/](https://c3lingo.org/)

[2]
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/index....](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/index...).

~~~
diggan
You can watch the "Relive" here:
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/36c3/relive/10574](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/36c3/relive/10574)

Mods, might want to change to ^ until it's been proper released

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/36c3/halla](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/36c3/halla).

Edit: looks like there's a permanent link, so we'll use that instead.

